# Waiting for CO Allocation and Grant



## Lucky777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys, 
how to identify if Case Officer is assigned to my case? My agent have submitted all the documents in the case. My agent says, there is no way to identify if the Case Officer is assigned until and unless they enquire for some documents or need any other detail. In case CO needs something, then they will mail us and that is the only way to identify CO allocation.

Is this true? I see most of the signatures where people mention the exact date of CO allocation. 
My agent is not ready to share login credentials with me. Is there some way i can check myself if the CO is assigned? 

I am getting impatient 
can someone share the DIBP number and there email id?

Here are my details: 

189, 261313, Total points: 65| ACS Submission date: 20 Jan 14| ACS +ve response: 29 Mar 14|EOI Submission: 25 Apr 2014| EOI Received: 28 Apr 2014| Case filed: 20 May 2014| Spouse PCC uploaded: 02 June 2014| Medical uploaded: 12 June 2014| PA PCC uploaded: 20 June 2014| CO Allocation: Awaited| Grant: Awaited

Thanks


----------



## Lucky777 (Apr 23, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> *Lucky buddy,*
> 
> There are typically two ways you can know about CO allocation: 1) By calling DIBP (which isn't a preferred option) 2) By waiting patiently and focusing on your regular work/life till CO writes to you for some query/documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks rt00021, 
Can you please suggest via its not advised to call DIBP?


----------



## Lucky777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks rt00021, can u pls are DIBP number which need to be used in case no CO is allocated?


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

You need to wait for 3 months before you start digging around for CO allocation. Imagine if everyone starts calling up DIBP to check if CO has been allocated.

Generally there is no way to find if CO has been allocated unless the CO asks for documents. And if they do not, you might be getting direct grant.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> *Lucky buddy,*
> 
> There are typically two ways you can know about CO allocation: 1) By calling DIBP (which isn't a preferred option) 2) By waiting patiently and focusing on your regular work/life till CO writes to you for some query/documents.
> 
> ...



Hello RT

as from my signature,you can see its been more than 110 days since visa lodgment..do u think it would be better to call them up to know about CO update...feeling confused....:brushteeth:


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi , 

I have lodged my Visa on June 12th , CO is not allocated .But my concern is do I have to wait for CO allocation to do medicals.The link which i see in my application is confusing me ..I didnot get any email from CO for medicals yet.I have uploaded all documents including PCC except medicals.So what can I do now..shall i wait for CO allocation or call and confirm if med can be done from the link on my application ??

Please advise.
Tks,
Eva


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on June 12th , CO is not allocated .But my concern is do I have to wait for CO allocation to do medicals.The link which i see in my application is confusing me ..I didnot get any email from CO for medicals yet.I have uploaded all documents including PCC except medicals.So what can I do now..shall i wait for CO allocation or call and confirm if med can be done from the link on my application ??
> 
> ...


In my case, after lodgement of visa application, we immediately went through medicals as our agent advised us to do so. She provided the eMedical letter which contains the HAP ID for all members of my family.

Here to help.


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I am just wondering how to find out whether a case officer is allocated or not.. just publishing this post.. Anyone, who already got a grant, who kept a track of the application; if you could enlighten me, I would be more than happy.

When I submitted the visa application, the status wa just processing. Now I see ( Processing- Please wait for the department to contact you.

I finished my health and submitted it as well.. First it showed me, the health is not required for this applicant.

Now it shows" Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Health is "FINALIZED".. That means it has been looked into and the report is finalized.. Now that means its check by a CO right...

Anyone who got a grant should have seen this.. please let me know


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

harikris4u said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am just wondering how to find out whether a case officer is allocated or not.. just publishing this post.. Anyone, who already got a grant, who kept a track of the application; if you could enlighten me, I would be more than happy.
> 
> ...



That does not mean you've been assigned a CO. It only means that the hospital has uploaded your docs onto immi account and they're all positive. The CO will further decide if you need to take any more health tests.

I had my medical done and had the same status change after a week.


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

chrisvar said:


> That does not mean you've been assigned a CO. It only means that the hospital has uploaded your docs onto immi account and they're all positive. The CO will further decide if you need to take any more health tests.
> 
> I had my medical done and had the same status change after a week.


I agree with you. My question here is , will the status change TWICE?.
When my medicals was done, after 2 days the link was closed and there was a statement which read no medicals are required for the applicant.. Just about yesterday it changed as medical finalized... Thats y I was just curious to find,out... 
Ill just not make it a rush.. Patience is a great weapon I discovered recently. Let me just wait and hope for the best... Thank you for you reply a lot....


----------



## dangargoyle (Mar 14, 2014)

*What a long wait....*



harikris4u said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am just wondering how to find out whether a case officer is allocated or not.. just publishing this post.. Anyone, who already got a grant, who kept a track of the application; if you could enlighten me, I would be more than happy.
> 
> ...


Hi harikris4u, I can also see the same message... Processing- Please wait for the department to contact you. Did my meds almost 3 months ago. I think the Grant is coming through in September 2014. Keep me posted on your progress... Regards.


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

dangargoyle said:


> Hi harikris4u, I can also see the same message... Processing- Please wait for the department to contact you. Did my meds almost 3 months ago. I think the Grant is coming through in September 2014. Keep me posted on your progress... Regards.


When did you apply for your Visa.. … Could you mention your timeline. Dont know how long its gonna take.. as i see from all the timelines from may this year, its taking max one month for a CO to contact anyone.. I will surely update once i get Invite/CO mail… i request you to do the same…

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## dangargoyle (Mar 14, 2014)

harikris4u said:


> When did you apply for your Visa.. … Could you mention your timeline. Dont know how long its gonna take.. as i see from all the timelines from may this year, its taking max one month for a CO to contact anyone.. I will surely update once i get Invite/CO mail… i request you to do the same…
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


ICT Specialist: Skilled Independent 189 | +ve ACS Results: 20/04/2013 | EOI: 07/05/2013 | Invitation: 12/05/2013 | Application: 23/09/2013 | Case Officer: 21/12/2013 | Meds/PCC Requested: 06/06/2014 | Meds/PCC Finalized: 27/06/2014 | Grant: Waiting


----------



## shakilahmed (Apr 7, 2013)

*Hi buddy*

Hi,
Have u got the grant letter?
if yes then how long it took?
I applied 12+ months ago and 1 year since CO allocated. They say it could take more time based on the individual circumstance and information. It may take too long. Now I see they will contact me anytime so ask me to wait for this.

Reply me thanks











Lucky777 said:


> Hi guys,
> how to identify if Case Officer is assigned to my case? My agent have submitted all the documents in the case. My agent says, there is no way to identify if the Case Officer is assigned until and unless they enquire for some documents or need any other detail. In case CO needs something, then they will mail us and that is the only way to identify CO allocation.
> 
> Is this true? I see most of the signatures where people mention the exact date of CO allocation.
> ...


----------



## shakilahmed (Apr 7, 2013)

shakilahmed said:


> Hi,
> Have u got the grant letter?
> if yes then how long it took?
> I applied 12+ months ago and 1 year since CO allocated. They say it could take more time based on the individual circumstance and information. It may take too long. Now I see they will contact me anytime so ask me to wait for this.
> ...


Just go the immi dept with passport 
Ask them to assist u with enqueries and they will do it


----------

